# Taxi options from SLC Amtrak station to Hotel at ~3 AM (first time Amt



## RDK (May 7, 2016)

Hi everyone!

This is my first time on Amtrak. I'll be traveling with family on the California Zephyr and arriving at the SLC station around 3:00 AM. Some of the forums I read seemed to indicate that the taxi service is not reliable (long wait times) and also that the station is located in a not so family-friendly area. I've researched previous posts on the Amtrak forum, but they seemed old (~3 years ago). So I hope you guys will be kind enough to provide some current pointers:


Can we expect to get an Uber from the Amtrak station to our Hotel (downtown SLC) around 3:30 AM ?

In case we decide to wait until day-break, are there secure waiting areas in the station?

Are the hotel shuttle services reliable around that time? (I know this is a generic question, but it'd be great if you could share your experience).

Thank you and excited for our first trip.


----------



## jis (May 7, 2016)

Taxi/Uber definitely available at that time. Hotel Shuttle depends on the hotel. Ask them to see if they will pick up at 3am. Most hotels probably won't. We have had to wait at the station an entire night on one occasion due to late running trains. It is not an exceedingly pleasant place, but if you dont stray too far from the station it is more or less OK. If I had a choice, I'd take a taxi to the hotel rather than spend time there.

Have a great trip. SLC is a fun city to visit, and even more so if you can somehow get in a side trip up into the Wasatch Range. I tend to rent a car to go on random rides up mountain roads. It is pretty up there.


----------



## RDK (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for your prompt response JIS. I don't mind the adventure when on my own, but being a bit careful because of family


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2016)

A follow up question: Are taxis available/waiting nearby or do we have to prebook?


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 7, 2016)

There have been problems with taxis in the wee hours in SLC not being around or showing up, so using Lyft or Uber is the way to go in this situation.


----------



## jis (May 7, 2016)

Pre booking is the way to go. Taxis in SLC can be a bit weird in showing up or not. One time I called for a taxi as we were approaching SLC. The bugger never showed up, so I just hopped on another one that happened to come by. So yeah, go for Lyft or Uber.


----------



## RDK (May 7, 2016)

Thank you very much everyone for your patience. I'm having a bit of a hard time interpreting the open hours of the SLC Amtrack station (link). Do the hours mean that the passengers have to exit the station at 5:15 AM ? Only asking in (hopefully the rare) case we're unable to get a taxi/Uber until morning.


----------



## pennyk (May 7, 2016)

A couple of years ago, several of us stayed at the Hilton Garden Inn and their shuttle picked us up when we arrived pretty late on 5. The shuttle also drove us to the station the evening we departed on 5.


----------



## tomfuller (May 8, 2016)

The station manager did call for a taxi when there was not one waiting. We waited about 20-30 minutes for him to show up.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (May 8, 2016)

RDK said:


> Thank you very much everyone for your patience. I'm having a bit of a hard time interpreting the open hours of the SLC Amtrack station (link). Do the hours mean that the passengers have to exit the station at 5:15 AM ? Only asking in (hopefully the rare) case we're unable to get a taxi/Uber until morning.


Considering the CZ schedules and that it's the only Amtrak train through there the hours make sense. I'm guessing they'd have to leave the station open for a late 6 arrival although when I visited SLC I purposely arranged to come from CHI and then left for California to avoid the 6 schedule. The problem was the 5 was 2 hrs late and didn't get in until 1:30am that day.


----------

